# Cpt Code For Mammosite Spacer Placement



## dbybee (Sep 4, 2007)

Help! Can anyone tell me if there is a CPT code other than unlisted for the placement of Mammosite spacer in the breast?

thanks


----------



## TORONANA (Dec 3, 2007)

*Mammosite*

Look  Code 19296





Adrinan Toro Cpc 
New Haven Surgical


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 3, 2007)

If you are talking about the spacer that is placed during the mastectomy procedure, I was told by our mammosite rep that the spacer is not billable. You just bill for the main procedure (mastectomy). You bill the 19296 when the patient comes back and has the actual mammosite afterloading balloon catheter placed. Hope this helps.


----------



## cmartin (Feb 6, 2008)

My info is same as Melissa's
Connie Martin,CPC-GENSG


----------



## jtruster (Apr 28, 2008)

*Mammosite 19296*

Is There A Code For Removing The Balloon Catheter Or Is This Part Of The Procedure 19296?


----------

